# Grilled Miso Marinaded Salmon



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 24, 2015)

Jackie found this recipe in this month's Cook's Illustrated.







Two half pound pieces of Atlantic Salmon in the marinade in the fridge for 6 hours.



First I'm grilling the vegetables zucchini, orange bell pepper, and Acorn squash with  olive oil. salt and pepper.







Grilled the Vegetables @ 415* foe 10 minutes.



Now the 6 hour marinaded Salmon same temp.



15 minutes for the Salmon as well it smells so good.



Served with just the wonderfully grilled vegetables.We love the flavor the Miso gives food that we grill. This Salmon was just delicious I mean DELICIOUS!!!

Recipe:http://www.cooksillustrated.com/recipes/8572-miso-marinated-salmon?ref=new_search_experience_2&incode=MCSCD00L0

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2015)

Miso marinated, I'll have to try that.

BTW, no one can see the recipe unless they are signed up for the site.


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 24, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Miso marinated, I'll have to try that.
> 
> BTW, no one can see the recipe unless they are signed up for the site.


Sorry Andy


 	Pepperplate	Plan. Cook. Share

Click to view the recipe on pepperplate or add the recipe to your pepperplate account.
Miso-Marinated Salmon For Two
Miso-glazed salmon promises firm, flavorful fish with a glazed, lacquer-like exterior but takes 3 days to prepare. We wanted to make a dish that pulled back on the traditional approach (and shortened the process) but still achieved the depth of sweet-savory flavor that this dish is known for. And instead of a firm, chewy interior, we wanted fish that was silky and moist, contrasting with the texture of the crust. By reducing the marinade time to between 6 and 24 hours, we found a window that allows you to achieve such a goal. A marinade composed of miso, sugar, mirin, and sake allows for flavor penetration, moisture retention, and better browning by drying the fish’s surface. Broiling the fish at a distance from the heating element allows for the fish to caramelize and cook evenly at the same time.
INGREDIENTS
1/4	white cup miso paste
2	tablespoons sugar
1 1/2	tablespoons sake
1 1/2	tablespoons mirin
2	(6- to 8-ounce) skin-on salmon fillet
Lemon wedges
INSTRUCTIONS
1.	Note that the fish needs to marinate for at least 6 or up to 24 hours before cooking. Use center-cut salmon fillets of similar thickness. Yellow, red, or brown miso paste can be used instead of white.
2.	Whisk miso, sugar, sake, and mirin together in medium bowl until sugar and miso are dissolved (mixture will be thick). Dip each fillet into miso mixture to evenly coat all flesh sides. Place fish skin side down in baking dish and pour any remaining miso mixture over fillets. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 6 hours or up to 24 hours.
3.	Adjust oven rack 8 inches from broiler element and heat broiler. Place wire rack in rimmed baking sheet and cover with aluminum foil. Using your fingers, scrape miso mixture from fillets (do not rinse) and place fish skin side down on foil, leaving 1 inch between fillets.
4.	Broil salmon until deeply browned and centers of fillets register 125 degrees, 8 to 12 minutes, rotating sheet halfway through cooking and shielding edges of fillets with foil if necessary. Transfer to platter and serve with lemon wedges.
Your use of Pepperplate is subject to the Pepperplate Terms of Use and Privacy Policy.

Thanks Andy

Sent from my iPad


----------

